# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  30.9.2014. Đurđevac - predavanje i pregled AS

## rahela

_Gradska knjižnica Đurđevac u suradnji sa svojim  partnerima i kvalitetnim mladim stručnjacima pripremila je za vas niz  predavanja u 8. tjednu cjeloživotnog učenja.
 Edukacije i predavanja:
 30. rujna - u 11,00 - „ Roda- roditelji u akciji“ – Sigurno u autosjedalici u prostoru Gradske knjižnice Đurđevac.
 Edukacija roditelja i šire javnosti o važnosti i sigurnosti djece u vozilu i uporabe dječjih autosjedalica.
 Dođite sa svojim automobilima i sjedalicama, demonstracija će biti iza Poslovnog centra Đurđevac!_

dragi Đurđevčani, ako vas ima i ovdje, pridružite nam se na predavanju i pregledu AS  :Smile:

----------

